# ACA instructor Certification - only $300



## mary4ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you have other courses in the summer?


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ditto on will you be offering classes later this summer? I will not be back in Co and available after May...


----------



## tellicotadpoles (May 10, 2006)

Hey Nick, We were wondering about scheduling the class Lauren won from the competition last year. Is that with you? I think it was a swiftwater rescue class. 

Thanks,
Kathleen and Lauren Burress


----------

